# [DEVREQ] MIUI Delivery reports on SMS.



## millowster07

Hello all I have put a couple replys into a couple forums for these roms and no-one has been able to answer or fix. Call me anal but I like to have my delivery notifications pop up or let me know my txt has been received. Stock roms and CM7 works but with these miui builds they have not worked or worked for a few sec then after I reboot it stops...

I have a nexus one and have the miui-us rom on it and it works fine and consistent. So I'm not sure why on my g2x it does not work...

And yes I have done Google searches but none lead me to the answers I need which is to get this working.

Does anyone else have this issue or is it just me?
I think this would benefit all miui rom devs and thier projects going forward.

I can donate $10 to who ever can fix this on the g2x.









Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## LG2X

I would also like this feature cause, something happened to my phone during a test flash of a rom (and about 5 others) where I can no longer send sms ONLY over 4g. I can send over wi-fi and 2g no problems MMS over 4g goes through just fine. I just cant send SMS over 4g connection. We've tried many little twirks and things I've completely went back to bone stock. Tried diferent sim cards, no go on anything. So sometimes I forget to switch to edge or no data connection when I get a text and I press send and about 20 minutes later I get a text saying "hello answer my text" lol so a delivery reports would be awesome.


----------



## millowster07

Guess no one cares :-(

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## epicsquare

Not that no one cares I would love to have this feature, it's just that no one can or is willing to do anything about it.


----------

